# Kittens!



## secuono (Jun 26, 2019)

Miss Kitty had 5!

I hope Mr Meowzer doesn't kill them...Do cats do that??

Also hoping she doesn't move them, now that I've finally found out where she nests! I cleaned the area up & put the bucket into a larger pail so that the area is clean when they start to roam a little.

No idea how they'll do with near nothing to hide in that is out of reach of big animals that could stomp them or a dog who could eat them...

Meowzer had hay in the barn that he grew up living amongst.

Anywho, hopefully, I can get these sold and maybe for enough to desex the 2 adults.

About 2 days old ♡



  

 

 

 

 



I watched her go back and feed them after I brought food n water near by.


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 27, 2019)

They're adorable! Congratulations 
And yes, male cats can/will kill kittens. If there is any way to prevent him from going where the kittens are, that would be your best bet.


----------



## secuono (Jul 1, 2019)

He's avoiding the area.

New pics of the fluffs.
Orange started to open his eyes the other day.


----------



## greybeard (Jul 1, 2019)

I hope none turn out to be like Pinky the Cat..


----------



## secuono (Jul 1, 2019)

greybeard said:


> I hope none turn out to be like Pinky the Cat..



IDK what that means, but okay...


----------



## greybeard (Jul 1, 2019)

secuono said:


> IDK what that means, but okay...


I forgot the link..I suspect Pinky is still up for adoption tho.


----------



## secuono (Jul 1, 2019)

greybeard said:


> I forgot the link..I suspect Pinky is still up for adoption tho.



So many bad decisions here...


I had a tabby as a kid that loved me until puberty hit him...I dreaded coming home from school. That nasty thing would relentlessly attack me, for no reason! Drew blood daily if I didn't run fast enough or the towel missed...
I didn't own cats again until 10 or so years later & have been lucky to have all good cats since!


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 1, 2019)

They sure are beautiful!


----------



## secuono (Jul 5, 2019)

She moved them a few days ago!
Took me awhile to find them, but I would of seen them the first try if I had moved the pallet like I thought of doing...lol
Dumplings in a row!


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 5, 2019)

Aw they're so cute


----------



## secuono (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 17, 2019)

Is Miss Kitty a feral?   Cats WILL move kittens!!!  Ferals, more so.   The kittens are adorable & if handled now, will be tame(r) than not.  I am again enjoying kittens here.

In Jan of this yr I got a 1/2 feral barn cat, female from owner.  Others had been placed.  This one was left and was hunting mice with mom.  She was 3.5 mos.   Came home. 2nd day she broke out of large pen I had for her  to get used to barn, etc.  The escapee never left the farm but was seen in two areas of farm @ barns.   We fed, etc., she was illusive.  Of course, she met a tom & suddenly we discovered kittens!   This was Jun 1 0r 2 when born.  She was 7.5 mos, 5 tiny kittens.  She moved them 2X and we never found 2nd site. She was still coming in for food.   Lately, seeing her at house, eating 2-3X a day.  Always wondered about kittens.   This week I noticed she looked like she was still nursing, so hoped that some survived.   TODAY, out of the blue, there were 3 in the barn!  I am elated.  Were not there yesterday, so    if more or just in transit.   It's time for them to begin eating and she may be bringing them to food source.   Picked one up with no issue.  2nd one had a real attitude and was fighting hard.  3rd ran.   I set out food & water.  I want mousers, not in your lap cats.  But, would like to pet them once in a while ---  But, staying is best, however it works out.  I can attest that a mouse will not escape those teeth & claws!!!   Mainly, I want them all fixed...so a catch is coming...after they establish and get a little more age.  Maybe Sept.


----------



## secuono (Jul 17, 2019)

No, had her since she was about 4wks. Rescue with her brother. Both were friendly, brother vanished early on. 

Mr Meowzer, her first kitten, I didn't see him for several weeks. He hated me for the longest time, but now is a total ham. 

Two of the kittens already hiss at me. Lol
Just got wet food for them for the future.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 17, 2019)

Amazing the instincts they have!   Hide, slide by the food, find shelter.    Gott love 'em!

But, I want to hug these little ones.


----------



## secuono (Jul 20, 2019)

Well, she moved them again. IDK where to. Good luck to them.
She & her son have been horribly picky about foods lately, too, for no reason. Same with the 2 housecats. 
Playing stupid games with me. Now winning stupid prizes.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 20, 2019)

Moving -- name of the game.  Until she feels they are safe.   You know, a house cat feels they are safe in the middle of your bed or folded clothes!    Barn cats have a totally different set of rules.

They will be fine.   In a while, you'll see them.  I did.


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Jul 22, 2019)

@secuono - How are the kitties today, that is, if you’ve been able to locate them? The solid black one reminds me so much of the barn cat I had growing up. They’re so cute! I loved seeing the photo of the kitten being introduced to the horse


----------



## secuono (Jul 22, 2019)

No idea, no where else to hide them in the barn.


----------



## secuono (Aug 8, 2019)

I found them moved to the old shed a couple weeks ago.
Bad idea.
Other night, I heard kitten cries. Went out, found nothing. Dog was out in the same yard, barking.

Orange cats seem to be the only tough cat...

Pretty sure a herd of raccoons ate the rest.
 I'm not surprised.

Anyway, orange is eating solids under the horse trailer. 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Her first orange kitten, from last year's litter, is now desexed.


----------



## secuono (Aug 10, 2019)

Pretty sure the last one is now gone, too. Unsubscribing to the thread.


----------



## secuono (Aug 10, 2019)

Update!

They're living under my car's hood!!


Two are hiding, 3 were caught & locked in a cage until I can rehome them.


----------



## secuono (Aug 10, 2019)

Got one out, black one left to find.


----------



## secuono (Aug 10, 2019)

Should of tried to snatch it! Darn...


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 10, 2019)

I'm glad they're alive!


----------



## secuono (Aug 10, 2019)

August 19th, they'll be 8wks. Time to line up buyers.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 10, 2019)

They're beautiful kittens  Love the blue and white one.


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Aug 16, 2019)

If I could...I would take one for sure!


----------



## secuono (Aug 16, 2019)

Blue & white has cream as well, so a tort...??




I was 10min late with dinner


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 16, 2019)

Looks like a blue tort


----------



## secuono (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## secuono (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## AmberLops (Aug 17, 2019)

Wow they're so pretty...love their eyes


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Aug 18, 2019)

Looks like they are tame! Very cute!


----------



## secuono (Aug 21, 2019)

Orange boy found a home!
4 girls left!


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 21, 2019)

Yay!


----------



## secuono (Aug 22, 2019)

Let them out to play & meet their half brother, then spent 5min trying to catch the two shy ones. =/
Mr Meowzer played with the grey tricolor, she's most outgoing.


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Aug 22, 2019)

I am having a cuteness overload. Oh my gosh these are such pretty babies!


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 22, 2019)

So glad you found them!  Those moms are just such wizards at hiding them....I know mine was!!!   The three are out there & I do see them every couple of days, rarely together when I do.  
I have hopes of playing with them before Christmas.


----------



## secuono (Aug 23, 2019)

Moved them into the barn, since it won't stop raining. 
Need to drag over that old chicken coop that's wrapped in hardware cloth and put them in there. Much more room & no real interest in ppl wanting a cat. =/
Got dewormed yesterday.



 
Got a quick couple of pics of the grey tricolor with mr Meowzer.

She loves everyone, but he...


 
Stop getting closer!!

 
*hiss hiss* 

 
Was that an over reaction...?

 
Yeah, it probably was, I can take this pipsqueak!


----------



## secuono (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## secuono (Aug 23, 2019)

Now in the big cage. They wouldn't stop zooming around.


----------



## secuono (Aug 23, 2019)

And here's like 16min of kittens. Not in order, sorry.


----------



## secuono (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## secuono (Aug 23, 2019)

Hopefully, they don't find a way out...


----------



## secuono (Aug 26, 2019)

Black kitten found a home!
3 left.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 26, 2019)

Yay! Such a beauty...I've never seen a black cat with eyes that color before!


----------



## secuono (Aug 27, 2019)

Might have a home for the last 3! Will know more tomorrow.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 27, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## secuono (Aug 28, 2019)

She ended up just getting the grey w/white chest.
Two are left!


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Aug 28, 2019)

I do believe I am going to sit and watch all the kitten videos 
They're so stinkin cute!


----------



## secuono (Sep 1, 2019)

Someone is supposed to come for the tort today...


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Sep 1, 2019)

That dilute tortie is my favorite now by far


----------



## secuono (Sep 1, 2019)

Tort went to her new home!
My old housecat was hoping she didn't have a new roommate.


----------



## secuono (Sep 1, 2019)

One kitten left!
Meowzer is still figuring out how to play with her. Momma sticks near by, but doesn't actually wants to be in with her.


----------



## secuono (Sep 1, 2019)

Mr Meowzer and final kitten playing.
Roughly 28min of videos. Meowzer didn't want to leave, lol.


----------



## secuono (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## secuono (Sep 2, 2019)

Last kitty is getting days out & nights locked up.
About 18 more minutes of kitties.


----------



## secuono (Sep 22, 2019)

Last kitten left to her new home!


----------

